# Getting more from my router



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have failed to find many members of the forum completing a project with the use of the template guides; To assist those who may have an interest in the method I have developed I have submitted a number of projects for all to see. You might like to take a look at the various projects I have submitted to 'You Tube' showing the method I have developed over the years. The majority of the projects have been completed with the router in the Plunge mode as I find it a much safer method of completing certain projects.

I hope you find them of interest and if you have any questions they can be posted to this thread or if you wish you can PM me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm-zKCNFft4

Template Tom


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a list of the video projects I have submitted to You-Tube
The various individual DVDs were what I had prepared for demonstration at the 2008 Wood show here in Perth Western Australia; they were not produced as teaching DVDs just illustrating what could be achieved with the router with the aid of template guides.
There could be something of interest for you. Each project has been produced mainly with the router in the plunge mode. Hence what I have been trying to get over to others; *that 90% of all routing processes are produced in the router table is not really true. *There is no doubt some of the processes I have presented could be achieved in the router table; but is it safer to use the router table.
1.	About the Author
2.	Heart shaped boxes
3.	Carving with the router
4.	Rectangular Picture frame Part 1
5.	Rectangular picture frame part 2
6.	Learning new routing techniques
7.	Balloon clock
8.	Dining room chairs Back legs Part 1
9.	Routing Inlay material
10.	Mortice and Tenon part 1
11.	Mortice and Tenon Part 2
12.	Mortice and Tenon Part 3
13.	Elliptical trinket boxes Part 1
14.	Elliptical Trinket Boxes part 2
15.	Small table legs
16.	Routing glass panelled doors
17.	12 Sided clock Part 1
18.	12 Sided Clock part 2
19.	Routing a Tenon on a mitre
20.	Circle cutting Jig Part 1
21.	Circle cutting Jig Part 2
22.	Jig making part 1
23.	Jig making Part 2
24.	Routing a shield
25.	Working with Template Guides
26.	Rectangular boxes Part 1
27.	Rectangular boxes part 2
28.	Routing a Hexagonal column
Enjoy the various topics I have prepared to illustrate the versatility of the router when the template guides are used.
I will continue to work on more projects that I have produced but I have not had the chance to add them to a DVD format

Template Tom


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey thanks Tom ! 
That's just down my alley. I plan on using templates a lot this spring and summer making gifts for next Christmas season.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good stuff, Tom...


----------



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Tom,
I watched your videos. Lots of good info. It's amazing how much you see in those shop segments that you miss in a drawing, especially the 3-D configuration.

These must have taken a lot of effort and thought. Thanks for the hard work. Now I understand the approach. Once I design a few jigs and templates, I'm sure I'll find more subtleties you've thought of that I missed.
-W4F


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wood4fun said:


> Tom,
> I watched your videos. Lots of good info. It's amazing how much you see in those shop segments that you miss in a drawing, especially the 3-D configuration.
> 
> These must have taken a lot of effort and thought. Thanks for the hard work. Now I understand the approach. Once I design a few jigs and templates, I'm sure I'll find more subtleties you've thought of that I missed.
> -W4F


I hope you manage to get the information you require from the demonstration Videos I have produced for You Tube and I look forward to seeing some of your work using the method I have developed.
Tom


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you Sir. The video are a great tool for learning. For me its like being in a one on one class room.


----------



## rafeef (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome ..Thank you


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanx I'll Have a look !!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just watched the first video and I am very impressed with your graphics, video and explanations. Very understandable. And you sound like a very pleasant man. I shall watch more this evening.

Please go over to woodworkingtalk.com and share with them.


----------

